# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Améliorations de guilde

## Zepolak

Voici l'écran d'amélioration de guilde telle que le voient des officiers avec tous les droits dessus :



Plusieurs choses à dire à ce sujet. 

Comme la guilde CPC est grande, il a été décidé de façon assez logique que :

On débloque en premier tous les avantages déblocables 1 fois (fait)On s'assure que les 3 bonus PvE majeurs fonctionnent 24/24On laisse le reste part principalement pour le RvR
Il y a plusieurs types d'améliorations :

Déblocables : coffre ou trésor de guilde & les recherches nécessaires (tout débloqué)Consommable boost : les 3 classiques qui tournent tout le temps + ceux du RvR. Tous les membres de la guilde en bénéficie pendant leur durée pour les premiers, tous les joueurs sur la carte proche de la structure capturée en bénéficie pour la seconde.Consommable bannière : peu utilisé chez nous (toucher la bannière pour un bonus qui dure 30min). La bannière reste pas longtemps donc l'utiliser sert principalement en cas d'event avec mass canards.Consommable arme de siège : ça permet de poser une arme de siège une fois, elle est normale à ceci près qu'elle coûte 2x moins de ravitaillement à construire. Attention, une fois activé, il est impossible de la ranger comme une arme de siège ordinaire. De plus, on peut en accumuler maximum 5 et il y a un cooldown de 15min entre chaque activation (donc on peut poser la cinquième après plus d'une heure d'attente).Laboratoire Asura à moitié buggué qui sert à économiser de l'influence
Quelques règles simples pour économiser l'influence (on est passé de 550 000 à 330 000) : 

Faire le rapport entre le temps que nécessite une amélioration et son coup d'achat immédiat. Pour beaucoup d'amélioration, le coût est soit de 2000 (500x4) soit 5000 (1250x4) en plus du coût initial. Par conséquent, il est en régle général rentable d'accélérer les amélioration nécessitant 2000 et les plus longues parmi celle qui sont plus chères. Par exemple, c'est intelligent d'accélerer le Laboratoire Asura ou le Karma +15% et la plupart des boosts de RvR tandis qu'il est intelligent d'attendre la complétion normal des Catapultes de guilde, des 2 autres boosts PvE ou de Rapidité RvR +5%.Utiliser le Laboratoire asura. Ça permet d'avoir une troisième ligne d'avancement pour *au moins* une amélioration (peut-être d'autres si ça buggue). Le labo coûte 2200 influence. Il permet par exemple de coller une catapulte de guilde au troisième slot. Coût : 2200 + 500 (pour la cata). Coût sans labo de guilde (donc achat immédiat de la cata) : 5500. Économie : 2800 influence.À chaque fois que vous accélérez une recherche alors que le Labo Asura tourne (et qu'il y a 3 recherches), vous risquez de faire disparaître le Labo Asura. Donc, le mieux est de faire tous vos achats immédiats en un coup puis de laisser tourner les 3 lignes. Comme le Karma +15% ne dure que 24h et que l'on ne peut stocker qu'un boost d'avance, on est obligé de faire ça au moins toutes les 48h
Enfin, cher animateurs, quand vous vous connectez, pensez à vérifier que les 3 boosts fonctionnent bien.

Et si quelqu'un veut se taper l'inventaire (dans l'historique de guilde) pour savoir combien on gagne chaque semaine...

----------


## mimifak1

> Et si quelqu'un veut se taper l'inventaire (dans l'historique de guilde) pour savoir combien on gagne chaque semaine...


Oui mon capitaine.

Alors pour l'inventaire j'ai l'impression que plus on s'éloigne dans le temps, plus c'est résumé et plus il manque des infos.

Donc pour les chiffres, les dernières 24h ont rapporté 14019 points, il y a 1 jours 17013 points, 2 jours 11623 points, 3 jours 13941 points, 4 jours 5461 points, 5 jours 3066 points, 6 jours 450 points.

Je pense qu'on peut dire que la guilde génére facilement 10000+ points par jours, mais pour plus de précision il faudrait faire les comptes au jour le jour histoire d'avoir de vrai valeur.

----------


## olih

Faut voir aussi que l'event halloween a du booster à mort les points.
Farm du Clocher/Event/Donjon/Labyrinthe.

----------


## mimifak1

> Faut voir aussi que l'event halloween a du booster à mort les points.
> Farm du Clocher/Event/Donjon/Labyrinthe.


Arf, sans aucun doute, car si on remonte a plus d'une semaine, ça résume par jour tous ce que les membres ont généré, et que ça se situe entre 400 et 500 par jour.

Donc je viens de perdre je sais pas combien de temps a faire des additions.  ::'(: 

La prochaine fois je commence par la fin et je réfléchis un peu...

----------


## Zepolak

Oui ça me choque ces valeurs, elles sont gigantesques, ça me paraît beaucoup plus élevé que ce que j'avais calculé y a un mois. (Je calculais sur une semaine, anticipant que le week-end, ça joue plus).

Pour la consomation, rien que pour les boost PvE, on en est à : 5500*7+500*2.3+500*3.5 soit 41400 influence consommées par semaine. Sachant que c'est le boost de karma qui représente 90% de la chose. Reste le RvR, mais ça consomme grave. Surtout en ce moment où il ne faut pas trop compter.

----------


## Wid

> On débloque en premier tous les avantages déblocables 1 fois (fait)


Il manque politique rang 5 :]

----------


## olih

D'un autre coté, le futur weekend event dans 15j devrait rapporter pas mal de point d'influence.

----------


## Korbeil

Faut essayer de mettre une réserve de côté comme j'ai l'impression qu'on perds de l'influence petit à petit :/
Et aussi prévoir l'arrivée des halls de guilde ?

----------


## Zepolak

Ce qui coûte le plus cher dans l'ordre décroissant :
 - le laboratoire Asura buggué (chaque fois qu'il bugge, faut faire 2 accélérations)
 - Karma +15% speedé et utilisé systématiquement (5500 chaque jour, on ne gagne pas 5500 par jour)
 - Catapultes de guilde speedé réguliérement (5500 chaque speed, c'est con pour un truc de 24h)
 - Idem pour golem de siége mais plus rarement (5500 aussi, mais c'est 36h, c'est moins con)
 - Les buffs de RvR à l'exception de rapidité (2200 chacun, 500 pour rapidité - pour le coup, c'est beaucoup plus rentable de les speed eux)

Je me démerde pour que le bonus de récolte, de découverte magique et de RvR rapidité ne soient jamais speedés.

Il faudrait faire des tests avec les buffs d'augmentation d'influence, le rapport coût speedé & bénéfice. Mais je pense aps que ce soit rentable.

Il ne fait aucun doute que notre consommation actuelle de deux choses doit être revue à la baisse : 
 - consommables RvR (catas, golems & buffs). Un golem, c'est soit 1po soit 5500 influences (un peu moins dans la pratique, tous les golems sont pas accélérés). Une cata soit 24pa soit 500 ou 5500 influence (en moyenne je dirais 2500, une bonne moitié doit pas être accélerée)
 - Karma +15% (5500/jour)

La guilde n'utilise pas les bannières (c'est dommage je pense, en cas de gros events, c'est rentable je pense).

----------


## Koops

On peut tout a fait envisager de ne plus claim en mcm pendant une quinzaine de jours de facon a stopper l'outcome sur les buffs RvR. Il y a en principe assez de guildes maintenant pour pouvoir se passer de nous quelques temps.

----------


## Zepolak

À ce propos, tous les bonus de RvR ne se valent pas. Un +40 en précision, bon, c'est bien. Mais un +10% de vie pour tout le monde, bon vous voyez quoi.

----------


## Tynril

Ce qui coûte le plus cher, c'est clairement les accélérations, y aurait-il moyen de s'en passer, ou au moins d'une partie, pour grappiller un peu ?

Sinon, la création de la guilde des retraités, et donc la capacité de recruter des joueurs actifs, permettra aussi de faire remonter la production d'influence.

----------


## Mr Slurp

En tant que joueur principalement PVE, je vais me contenter de parler de ce qui me concerne principalement, à savoir le bonus de Karma.

Avoir plein de karma c'est bien pour acheter de l'équipement exotique en karma principalement, mais c'est pas vraiment un truc qu'on fait tout les jours. Une très grosse partie du karma gagné provient de fioles qu'on obtient en donjons, ou avec les succès journaliers/mensuels, et comme c'est des fioles justement, c'est un truc dont on peut choisir un moment opportun pour les utiliser (dans l'idéal, bonus de karma guilde (15%), + bannière bonus karma (5%), + item bonus de karma (50%)). Est ce que ca serait pas plus "malin" de n'activer ce bonus qu'une fois/semaine à un jour fixe, convenant au plus grand nombre, et que tout le monde soit au courant et sache quand en profiter?

Ça ferai quand même une économie de 33K pts d'influence par semaine, ce qui me semble assez conséquent.

Bon c'est qu'une idée hein .... mais est-ce la meilleur?  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Pas mieux sur le karma.

Sinon il y a des actions spécifiques pour faire gagner de l'influence ? On peut se rendre utile ?

----------


## mimifak1

> Pas mieux sur le karma.
> 
> Sinon il y a des actions spécifiques pour faire gagner de l'influence ? On peut se rendre utile ?


Je crois que juste jouer suffit, quete/pvp/wvw, tout donne de l'influence a ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## dragou

> Je crois que juste jouer suffit, quete/pvp/wvw, tout donne de l'influence a ce que j'ai compris.


Yep mais il y a des bonus d'influence possible style donjon etc qui serait TRES intéressant à faire durant les week-end. Pourquoi ne pas enlever un des bonus pour mettre le boost influence donjon les week-end? vu les ascalon farmés, ca doit être rentable

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon c'est qu'une idée hein .... mais est-ce la meilleur?


Je pense que tu n'es pas le premier à soumettre cette idée et je la trouve pertinente aussi au vu des retours que j'avais eu des joueurs PvE. 
Dans ce cas, on peut se dire que samedi est la journée du bonus de karma ? Qui s'opposerait à ça ?

Pour le bonus sur le donjons, je ne me rends pas du tout compte de ce que ça rapporte en terme d'influence. Mais y a un truc à creuser. Faudra tenter de faire des calculs, mais sur quelle base ? C'est ça la question dragou. Faut que quelqu'un se paye de maths sur le sujet pour savoir si c'est rentable ou pas !

----------


## dragou

> Je pense que tu n'es pas le premier à soumettre cette idée et je la trouve pertinente aussi au vu des retours que j'avais eu des joueurs PvE. 
> Dans ce cas, on peut se dire que samedi est la journée du bonus de karma ? Qui s'opposerait à ça ?
> 
> Pour le bonus sur le donjons, je ne me rends pas du tout compte de ce que ça rapporte en terme d'influence. Mais y a un truc à creuser. Faudra tenter de faire des calculs, mais sur quelle base ? C'est ça la question dragou. Faut que quelqu'un se paye de maths sur le sujet pour savoir si c'est rentable ou pas !


Rien que le samedi je trouve ca limitatif, le week-end serait plus propice pour tous non?

Concernant le bonus d'influence, faut juste savoir combien rapporte 1 donjon terminé et de la faire un mini sondage voir combien de donjons se font sur le week-end et je peux te dire si c'est rentable et à partir de quand ca l'est.
N'oubliez pas nonplus que chaque personne qui se connecte, c'est 10pts/j (ça à l'air de rien, mais sur 400 ^^)

----------


## Narquois

*Tiré du wiki GW2 :*

*Attendance*

The game checks once every 24 hours for members who have logged on to the game during the previous 24 hours.

    10 Influence per member for the first 20 members.
    5 Influence per member for more than 20 members. 

*Participation*
These amounts increase depending on the number of guild members in the same party.

 Events or personal storylines :  2 Influence/person for solo. 
 PvP victories : 5 Influence/person 
Dungeon completion : 
                      ->  10 Influence/person for individuals
                      ->  100 Influence for completion by a guild party.

*Rewards*

    400 or 1000 Influence from each Letter of Commendation (obtained by completing parts of the personal story)
    1000 Influence can be obtained by using a Tome of Influence (a one-time benefit acquired from the Digital Deluxe and Collector's Edition versions of the game). 

*Coin*

You can buy influence with coin at a Guild Promoter at a rate of 20 Copper coin per point in the following increments:

    10 Influence for 2 Silver coin
    100 Influence for 20 Silver coin
    1,000 Influence for 2 Gold coin
    10,000 Influence for 20 Gold coin

*Sinon le buff Influence pour les dongeons :*
+20% Dungeon Influence for 24 Hrs :
A dungeon survey before beginning will increase dungeon influence reward by 20%. Lasts 24 hours. 	
200 Influence 	

=> Si 2 groupes de guilde finissent un donjon sur 24h le buff est rentabilisé!!!  ::o: 
150 x 2 x 1,20 = 360 - 200 (cout du buff) = 160 de gagné.

De mon point de vue, on pourrait l'activer non stop, vu que sur nos 400 membres, il y a bien 2 donjons de guildes sur 24h, non?

----------


## Guitou

Je dirais que non.
Pour que le buff influence soit intéressant il faut 7 runs, en dessous le gain total est plus important sans le buff. A 2 runs c'est juste le prix du buff qui est remboursé.

Et sinon ça se cumule vraiment ?



> -> 10 Influence/person for individuals
> -> 100 Influence for completion by a guild party.


J'ai pas l'impression ou alors avec seulement 4 membres d'une guilde dans un groupe tu pers 110 d'influences.
Du coup c'est 11 runs buffés qu'il faudrait pour dépasser le gain sans le buff.

----------


## dragou

donc résumons : 
donjon =100points
bonus = 20%
donjon terminé avec bonus = 120points
cout bonus = 200points

donc rentable à partir de 10donjons vu que chaque donjon rapporte 20points d'influence en plus.
(enfin, nul a 10donjons et rentable a 11)

Fais pas prof de math narquois ^^

----------


## Narquois

> mon diplôme te remercie de l'égard que tu lui fais ^^


 ::P: 

Ok, petit loupé de mon coté. Il faut 7 runs de guilde pour le rembourser.  ::sad:: 

Sinon pour me rattraper, j'ai vu que les fractals ne produisaient pas d'influence de guilde.
Du coup, je pense que mis à part un week end ou soirée donjon de masse organisée.
C'est à utiliser avec parcimonie.

EDIT : Mise en marche du second neurone : il faut aussi prendre en compte l'effet d'activation du buff sur le nombre de runs lancés :
1. Sur un même nombre de run, il faut valider qu'en 24h, il y a bien 7 runs de guildes pour que ce soit rentable de l'activer en permanence.

2. Par contre, le fait d'activer le buff va peut être inciter plus de runs, et notamment les 2 supplémentaires pour compenser l'achat, qui n'aurait peut être, jamais eu lieu initialement... du coup c'est tout bénef, z'avez compris?  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> donc résumons : 
> donjon =100points
> bonus = 20%
> donjon terminé avec bonus = 120points
> cout bonus = *2200points*
> 
> donc rentable à partir de 100donjons vu que chaque donjon rapporte 20points d'influence en plus.
> (enfin, nul a 100donjons et rentable a 101)
> 
> Fais pas prof de math narquois ^^


J'ai édité parce que ce genre de bonus, c'est utile uniquement si c'est speedé. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on est quand même pas bas au point de devoir préférer attendre la finition de pauvre boosts d'influence plutôt que d'attendre les consommables.
En d'autres termes, c'est plus cher de booster une cata et d'attendre le boost d'influence que de booster le boost d'influence et attendre la cata. Or, si y a quand même une chose de vrai, c'est que l'influence est faite non pas pour être accumulée, mais pour être consommée  ::): 

Et 100 runs, tout de suite, ça paraît complétement bourring !

----------


## Wid

Donc c'est pourri et faut arrêter de le faire, non ?

----------


## Narquois

Petite question au passage vu que l'économie la plus vraisemblable est le buff Karma : comment voir s'il est activé ou pas?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tu ouvres la page de guilde, et tu navigues sur l'onglet des amélioration. Il y'a une liste des améliorations actives.

----------


## olih

A noter aussi que le pve ne doit quasi plus rapporter depuis quelques jours. Pourquoi ?
Le truc à la mode pour se faire de l'argent était le farm d'ascalon : groupe de 5 canards, plusieurs instances complètes == max influence.
Maintenant, c'est le premier boss d'Arah MAIS on ne fini jamais le chemin donc total fail niveau influence.
Et je ne parle pas des fractales...

On est dans la merde quoi.

----------


## dragou

Ouep, c'est sur quoi j'allais intervenir maintenant.

Concernant le bonus d'influence, il est peut-être possible d'en stocker et de ne pas faire systématiquement avec le boost si?
Soit on se restreint sur quelques éléments, soit au lieu de tout faire en boost, on repasse quelques éléments sans le boost et on fait une gestion prévisionnelle

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards,

On a parlé de faire un jour fixe pour le bonus de karma, mais le jour n'a pas encore été décidé et le boost n'est plus activé ces derniers jours.

Que pensez-vous du samedi ou du dimanche ?

----------


## Zepolak

Je l'avais claqué pour samedi dernier. Sauf si vous dites les contraire, je vais refaire ça. Ou quelqu'un d'autre le fait car je serais absent entre ce soir et demain soir. Je l'achète histoire qu'il soit prêt. (Vaut mieux le speeder lui que n'importe quelle autre vu sa durée)

----------


## Tynril

Cool ! Du coup, si des gens ont une bonne réserve de karma liquide à claquer, on pourrait essayer de se faire un truc genre rdv autour d'une bannière de guilde +5% de karma + boost de guilde de karma ? Je n'ai pas les droits pour le faire, mais c'est une suggestion à un animateur présent...  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

En tout cas l'opération économie sur le bonus de karma semble porter ses fruits, l'influence de la guilde remonte doucement mais surement, sans pour autant avoir trop sacrifié les bonus utilisable en RvR il me semble.

----------


## purEcontact

Suite à la shitstorm sur ce thread :

Le boost karma ainsi que la bannière seront activés *une fois par semaine.*

Merci de faire le nécessaire au niveau de l'administration de la guilde pour que les 2 soient disponibles pendant le week end et que je puisse les activer.

Au passage, c'est pas discutable.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Suite à la shitstorm sur ce thread :
> 
> Le boost karma ainsi que la bannière seront activés *une fois par semaine.*
> 
> Merci de faire le nécessaire au niveau de l'administration de la guilde pour que les 2 soient disponibles pendant le week end et que je puisse les activer.
> 
> Au passage, c'est pas discutable.


Bien, donc en fait, tu impose ta vision de la chose, sans en discuter et sans avoir la moindre solution vis à vis du problème du temps de production, et de la gestion de l'influence.
Bref, j'ai passé 10h à tenter de faire un planning propre, mais toi, t'en a rien à faire.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...m1LSl81VEEybGc

----------


## silence

> Au passage, c'est pas discutable.


T'as du louper un passage de la discussion, je le mets en exergue pour t'aider :




> Oui ça peut paraître compliqué, mais *1)on est CPC donc pas de tyran, 2)on est nombreux donc les décisions demande l'avis de plusieurs personnes,* 3)si t'es pas foutu de lancer le truc toi même, alors que ça demande aucun pouvoir ou légitimité à la base, va pas critiquer que les autres le font pas ou mal.

----------


## Korbeil

> Bien, donc en fait, tu impose ta vision de la chose, sans en discuter et sans avoir la moindre solution vis à vis du problème du temps de production, et de la gestion de l'influence.
> Bref, j'ai passé 10h à tenter de faire un planning propre, mais toi, t'en a rien à faire.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...m1LSl81VEEybGc


--

rien dit

----------


## Vaaahn

> Bref, j'ai passé 10h à tenter de faire un planning propre.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...m1LSl81VEEybGc


Merci Tatsu.

----------


## Caf

> Bien, donc en fait, tu impose ta vision de la chose, sans en discuter et sans avoir la moindre solution vis à vis du problème du temps de production, et de la gestion de l'influence.
> Bref, j'ai passé 10h à tenter de faire un planning propre, mais toi, t'en a rien à faire.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...m1LSl81VEEybGc


Sympa mais tu oubli l'un des buff les plus important pour le 3W, c'est celui des armes de sièges de guilde.

Sachant que les cata + armes de sièges + buff de fort ne sont important que pour les Dimanche soir/Lundi/Mardi/Mercredi le jeudi/vendredi/samedi nous pouvons laisser libre je pense.

Ps : Armes de sièges = Golem de guilde.

Et n'oubliez pas que les améliorations de guilde en 3W apportent à un fort une meilleure capacité de le protéger, ce qui est directement lié aux bonus du serveur. Car plus nous gagnons et avons un bon score plus les bonus qui en découlent sont pour tous (tous le serveur).

Et les armes de sièges de guildes sont juste ultimes car elles coutent beaucoup moins de ressources et ça permet de sortir très rapidement du matos pour effectuer des captures de points stratégique.

----------


## purEcontact

On parle de la gestion de l'influence de la guilde impactant sur la guilde.
Si ça aide le serveur, c'est bien, si ça l'aide pas, tampis.

(Non, je ne veux pas lancer le débat là dessus. C'était juste une précision.)

----------


## Caf

> On parle de la gestion de l'influence de la guilde impactant sur la guilde.
> Si ça aide le serveur, c'est bien, si ça l'aide pas, tampis.
> 
> (Non, je ne veux pas lancer le débat là dessus. C'était juste une précision.)


Ça partirait en shitstorm que je gagnerai de toutes les façons haut la main. Donc non, il vaut mieux pas.  ::trollface::

----------


## Drlecteur



----------


## Zepolak

> Au passage, c'est pas discutable.


Je pense que c'est non seulement discutable mais ce n'est pas acceptable. Parce que c'est CPC et que y a pas "d'autorité" au-dessus des gens qui prennent des décisions "comme ça". Parce qu'on prend les meilleurs décisions ensemble, pour tout le monde. Dans un effort de recherche de consensus.

Et à ce titre, ceci : 




> Le boost karma ainsi que la bannière seront activés *une fois par semaine.*


Ceci était à ma connaissance une réalité - notamment parce qu'il n'y avait pas eu d'autres discussions dessus après que les gens aient accepté ensemble (et j'avais parlé à ce sujet à des PvEiste et des PvPistes qui ne voyaient pas l'intérêt d'avoir le boost de karma 24/24 7j7) de le passer à 1fois par semaine.
Donc je pense que toute autre situation est une incompréhension, apparemment majeure. Peut-être un peu trop de paranoïa ? 

Le fait nouveau, par contre, c'est le google doc de Tastu ; je ne me souviens pas l'avoir déjà vu avant. Ça a l'air très intéressant car je faisais un peu au pifomètre depuis le début du jeu (avec le theorycraft présenté dans les pages plus haut). Y a moyen d'en discuter ici ou sur mumble Tatsu ?
Parce que tu touches du doigt l'optimisation de la chose là !

----------


## Zepolak

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...m1LSl81VEEybGc


Je relance sur le sujet !

Parce que ce n'est pas un sujet simple. Notre influence, on doit la consommer à peu près au rythme où on la gagne. Je propose de rester dans la marge de sécurité de 150K-200K qui est déjà absolument considérable par rapport à à peu près toutes les guildes du serveur.

Parce que faire augmenter cette influence sans but, ça sert à rien, faut bien l'utiliser. 

C'est la raison pour laquelle je crame des augmentation, en premier lieu sur le laboratoire asura, mais en second lieu aussi sur des augmentations qui coûtent 500 à augmenter par coup (et non pas 1250). La laboratoire asura accéléré, c'est 2200, alors que ça permet de faire une troisième recherche (qui n'aurait pas été faite ou qui auraient dû être accélérée, ce qui peut avoir un coût de 5000).

D'autre part, sur l'ordonnancement proposé par Tatsu, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on accélère 4x fois des catapultes, ce qui fait gagner 24h mais perdre 5000 influence tandis qu'on aurait pu accélerer par exemple Vitalité McM et Robustesse McM à fond (2x de plus), ce qui aurait fait gagner 36h mais perdre (que !) 2000 influence. 
En d'autres termes, soit je n'ai pas compris le travail de Tatsu, ce qui est parfaitement possible, soit il me semble qu'il y a une erreur.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Faut que je reprenne mon travail sur l'ordonnancement.

Mais il va falloir qu'on en discute sur mumble Zepo, parce que y'a une logique derrière chaque opération dans cette estimation 'rapide'.


Quelques infos/approximations :
- On gagne environ 6500 à 7000 influence par jour. (voir un peu moins, les bonus type lettre de recommandation ne sont pas infinies)
- On doit donc consommer aux maximum 6500 d'influence moyenne par jour sur une semaine.
- Il faut qu'on prévois un peu de marge, pour le jour ou il sera possible d'avoir un hall de guilde. Aucune idée de ce que ça va coûter, mais vaut mieux s'y préparer en conservant un maximum d'influence de côté (150 à 200k).

----------


## Zepolak

On joue tellement pas aux mêmes heures  ::'(: 

Sinon, le wiki s'est étoffé sur le sujet :



> Participation
> 
> These amounts increase depending on the number of guild members in the same party.
> 
>     Events
>         2 Influence/person for solo. 20 Influence for a group of 2+ guild members. 
>     PvP victories
>         5 Influence/person [verification requested] 
>     Dungeon completion [verification requested]
> ...


Ça confirme ceux qui disaient que les dongeons rapportent très gros.

----------


## Caf

> On joue tellement pas aux mêmes heures 
> 
> Sinon, le wiki s'est étoffé sur le sujet :
> 
> 
> Ça confirme ceux qui disaient que les dongeons rapportent très gros.


Spas vrai spas le pve qui rapporte tsss tsss tsss calomnie monsieur !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai lancé la production du déblocage des Guild Bounty, passage obligé pour les évènements de guilde, 30 000 influence. Terminé dans 72h.

Pour la suite, faudra se concerter je pense, mais là, tant que ça ça n'est pas produit y'a rien à faire  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ouais, 30K <> 72h, ce serait une très mauvaise idée de vouloir l'accélerer parce que cramer 300K pour gagner 3j (sachant que le boost karma a besoin 2j pour donner une idée), ça doit certainement être le pire ratio existant.

Bon du coup, j'arrête l'update et je le ferais plus tard, y a plus urgence.

----------


## Maximelene

Chaque type de mission supplémentaire coûte 50k, et nécessite auparavant un nouveau palier d'amélioration dédié à 30k. Va falloir voir comment on gère ça, parce que c'est coûteux, mais c'est aussi vraiment intéressant  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Bah faut voir ce qui intéresse le plus les canards pour prioritiser, mais de toute façon, je vois mal -à moins qu'on se retrouve avec de gros soucis au niveau influence- comment et pourquoi on ne débloquerait pas tout.

----------


## purEcontact

*Récapitulatif des évènements :*

_Politique_

*- Course de guilde :* 80 distinctions
Accès VI : 1 semaine 3 jours - 30 000
Déblocage : 1 semaine - 50 000
Lancement : 1 jour - 200

*Total  : 2 semaines, 4 jours - 80 200*
Rapporte 15 distinctions par semaine.

_Art de la guerre :_

- *Chasseur de prime :* Gratuit
Accès V : Déjà obtenu 
Déblocage : 72h - 30 000
Lancement : 12h - 200

*Total  : 84 heures (3j12h) - 30 200*
Rapporte 25 distinctions par semaine.

- *Défi :* 150 distinctions
Accès VI : 1 semaine 3 jours - 30 000
Déblocage : 1 semaine - 50 000
Lancement : 1 jour - 200

*Total  : 2 semaines, 4 jours - 80 200*
Rapporte 30 distinctions par semaine.

_Economie :_

*- Randonnée :* 30 distinctions
Accès V : 1 semaine 10 min. - 20 000
Accès VI : 1 semaine 3 jours - 30 000
Déblocage : 1 semaine - 50 000
Lancement : 1 jour - 200

*Total  : 3 semaines, 4 jours, 10 min. - 100 200*
Rapporte 10 distinctions par semaine.

_Architecture :
_
*- Puzzle de guilde :* 250 distinctions
Accès VI : 1 semaine 3 jours - 30 000
Déblocage : 1 semaine - 50 000
Lancement : 1 jour - 200

*Total  : 2 semaines, 4 jours - 80 200*
Rapporte 30 distinctions par semaine.

*Total d'influence nécessaire :* *370 000*
_Ce total n'inclut pas les lancements._

*Proposition :*

Je sépare de la partie du dessus, car il est possible d'entreprendre différent la suite, je m'explique...

Pour la gestion du *temps de construction* :
Il est préférable de *débloquer les ACCES V et VI en priorité.*
Ceux-ci n'ont pas la contrainte de distinctions.

_Déblocage des accès :_

- 2 files bloquées pendant 2 semaines
- 1 file bloquée pendant 3 semaines 
(2 x 25) 50 distinctions au bout de 2 semaines
(3 x 25)  75 distinctions au bout de 3 semaines


*Déblocage des events :*

- 1 file bloquée pendant 3 semaines
Déblocage de la randonnée au bout de 3 semaines et 3 jours.
(75 - 30) 45 distinctions restantes

- 1 file bloquée pendant 1 semaine
Déblocage de la course au bout de 4 semaines et 3 jours.
(45 + 35 - 80) 0 distinction restante

_Précision :_

Avec les 3 events, nous pouvons avoir 50 distinctions par semaine, donc il faudra attendre 3 semaines pour débloquer le défi et 5 semaines pour débloquer le jumping puzzle.

*Planning :*

Je pars du principe que nous utilisons le labo asura en stock (A) et que la chasse est déjà débloquée.

*Semaine 1 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Economie V 
A - Politique VI 
25 distinctions
50 400 points d'influence

*Semaine 2 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Economie VI 
A - Politique VI 
50 distinctions
30 400 points d'influence

*Semaine 3 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Economie VI - Randonnée
45 distinctions (75 - 30)
50 400 points d'influence

*Semaine 4 :*
1 - Event - RvR - Event (rando)
2 - Randonnée
80 distinctions (45 + 25 + 10)
600 points d'influence

Note : En milieu de semaine, nous aurons la randonnée et le début de la construction de la course ne se lancera que lorsque nous aurons fini cet event.
Je prévois donc une marge.

*Semaine 5 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Course
0 distinctions (80 - 80)
50 600 points d'influence


*Total d'influence sur 5 semaines :* 182 400 points

Note : j'ai terminé le planning à 5h du mat', j'étais plus très frais, il est possible qu'il y ai des grosses erreurs.
Merci de me le signaler si vous en voyez.

----------


## olih

Le problème de tout ça, c'est qu'il va falloir générer de l'influence, et beaucoup (mais vraiment beaucoup).

1) Soit en cramant de l'argent (50k  == 100 po)
2) Soit en maximisant les rentrées : grouper au max entre canards pour les event et les donjons. -> refaire des event de donjon à la Vaaahn par exemple ?

Je ne sais toujours pas comment sont comptées les fractales niveau influence  :tired: .

----------


## Myron

Ce n'est pas précisé spécifiquement sur le wiki.
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Influence

Ça compte certainement pour des event donc le ratio n'est pas exceptionnel. (les fractales comptent pour les 5 events du daily contrairement au donjons et ne comptent pas pour les donjons du mensuel)
Le plus rentable semble clairement être les donjons en groupe de guilde.




> 10 /person for individuals
> 100  for completion by three or more guild members in the party.

----------


## dragou

> Le problème de tout ça, c'est qu'il va falloir générer de l'influence, et beaucoup (mais vraiment beaucoup).
> 
> 1) Soit en cramant de l'argent (50k  == 100 po)
> 2) Soit en maximisant les rentrées : grouper au max entre canards pour les event et les donjons. -> refaire des event de donjon à la Vaaahn par exemple ?
> 
> Je ne sais toujours pas comment sont comptées les fractales niveau influence .


Attention ceci n'est qu'une idée personnelle, pas tapper, pas rager!!!!

Il va falloir faire des efforts niveau influence, c'est indispensable.

Pour le moment on tourne avec le bonus récolte et du bonus McM (et karma de temps à autres).
On va devoir réquisitionner des places pour les améliorations, donc je pense qu'on ne va pas faire systématiquement le karma les week-ends (on en garde un fin du mois tout de même?).
En McM, on crame beaucoup d'influence, mais c'est souvent nécessaire. On pourrait diminuer notre consommation lorsqu'on est sur que le match up sera gagné et qu'il n'y a pas une soirée prévue.

Selon moi le système d'achat d'influence en PO est a éviter, c'est bien trop onéreux comparé à l'influence gagnée.

Il faut se dire également que vu qu'on va mettre les améliorations en cours, on aura moins de spot disponible et donc que ça diminuera la consommation.
On avait une bonne réserve, je pense que c'est le moment de taper dedans (en laissant une marge bien sur) et de remettre un peu de coté chaque semaine par la suite.

----------


## purEcontact

Suivant le planning, je crame 180k et quand j'ai regardé, il restait 290k.
Il me semble que ces derniers temps, on avait récupéré de l'influence donc en se calmant sur les accélérations, ça devrait passer sans trop de soucis.

----------


## Tynril

Merci beaucoup Pure, ce planning est excellent et c'est un sacré taf.

Par rapport à acheter de l'influence en PO, arrêtez moi si je me trompe, mais est-ce qu'il n'est pas plus intéressant de crafter moins/plus d'armes de siège de guilde, et de les acheter à la place ? Je sais que les armes de guilde nécessitent moins de ressources, mais est-ce réellement indispensable ? Sinon, il faudrait avoir des données sur les dépenses par segments (armes de siège de guilde, boost karma, etc), pour identifier clairement où on dépense, afin de voir où on peut économiser.

Mais c'est dans le cas où il faut économiser, et visiblement, ça n'est pas forcément nécessaire vu notre pool actuel d'Influence, le fait que les débloquages soient étalés sur la durée, et le gain journalier moyen.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ce ne sont pas les events qui rapportent le plus de plus d'influence, par rapport aux donjons ?
On peut aussi relancer le roaming event sur Orr, voir nous scinder en plusieurs groupes.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Est-ce qu'on sait de manière certaine si les missions de guilde génèrent de l'influence d'une manière ou d'une autre ? Parce que si c'est le cas, ça résoudra une partie du problème. Je pense qu'au moins les premières semaines, beaucoup de canards vont vouloir y participer, il se peut donc que les économies à faire ne soient pas forcément énormes.

----------


## Maximelene

Aucune info sur la génération d'influence de ces events, malheureusement.

----------


## Myron

> Ce ne sont pas les events qui rapportent le plus de plus d'influence, par rapport aux donjons ?
> On peut aussi relancer le roaming event sur Orr, voir nous scinder en plusieurs groupes.


Un donjon en groupe rapporte 100 et un event en groupe rapporte 20.
Donc ça dépend un peu des events et du donjon que tu compare.

Dur de faire plus rentable que cita c1 je pense. Surtout que tu gagnes pas mal d'or en plus qui pourraient théoriquement revenir dans l'équation pour générer plus d'influence.

De toue façon la solution est simple : faire un max de truc entre canards.

----------


## belreinuem

A mon avis pour gérer l'influence, il faudrait avoir un planning avec un minimum de donjon/semaine pour une rentrée d'influence assurée minimum.
Le reste serait du bonus.
Pour l'instant on gagne combien par semaine par exemple?

----------


## olih

C'est super difficile à savoir.
Le log d'influence est un peu pourri.

----------


## Zepolak

La propositions de Pure est une excellent premier jet mais elle est innapplicable en l'état actuelle du jeu car elle ne prend pas en compte une donnée fondamentalement casse-couille et super complexe à gérer : le laboratoire asura_ qui peut_ bugger. D'ailleurs ça fait chier quand il ne buggue pas parce que normalement, il ne paye qu'une et une seule amélioration.

Donc il faut faire le planning de façon à ce que *au minimum* 2 améliorations finissent en même temps pour pouvoir relancer le labo Asura (et ré-activer).

Je m'explique en reprenant l'exemple de Pure. 

On lance :
Economie V - 7jPolitique VI - 10jCatapulte de guilde - 1j
Y a une probabilité possible que le labo Asura ne buggue pas une fois la catapulte finie. Donc elle se finit et... On a encore 6j à attendre que Economie V se termine. Six jours pendant lesquels on est réduit à 2 lignes de recherche.
Six jours de gaspillage quoi.

Donc faut se mettre d'accord mais y a vraiment que deux possibilités :
Soit on a 3 recherches ultra longues qui durent à peu près autant de temps toutes les 3.
Soit on a au minimum 2 slots utilisés pour des recherches rapides.

Dans le premier cas, ça veut dire : plus aucun bonus en PvE et plus aucun objet en RvR pendant plusieurs jours. Dans le second cas, ça veut dire que le déblocage complet de tout le bousin sera plus long.

Le labo Asura est prise de tête à gérer, mais il est rentable de l'utiliser.

----------


## purEcontact

Je comprends pas le bug :x.
Il se peut que la recherche s'effectue mais qu'elle échoue ?

Note : j'utilise uniquement un laboratoire.
Il s'étend sur 2 semaines parce que la politique VI dure une semaine et demi.

----------


## Zepolak

Tu ne choisis pas quelle recherche va dans le laboratoire. Son activation ne fait que rajouter une ligne de recherche active supplémentaire, ligne qui peut disparaître à chaque fois que se termine n'importe laquelle des trois recherches en cours.

Dans le cas le plus moisi, tu actives ton laboratoire Asura 5 min avant qu'une recherche X lancée plus tôt se termine. Ça va donc lancer une troisième recherche Y  - en plus de la Z qui tourne déjà.

Bah y a des chances pour que 5 min plus tard, quand la recherche en question se termine, le labo se termine aussi. C'est même probable en fait. Et tu te retrouves avec Y et Z qui tournent. T'as grillé ton labo pour gagner 5min sur Y.

----------


## purEcontact

*Planning :*

Alternative sans laboratoire asura.

*Semaine 1 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Economie V 
25 distinctions
20 400 points d'influence

*Semaine 2 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Economie VI
50 distinctions
30 400 points d'influence

*Semaine 3 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Economie VI - Randonnée
45 distinctions (75 - 30)
50 400 points d'influence

*Semaine 4 :*
1 - Event - RvR - Event (rando)
2 - Randonnée - Politique VI
80 distinctions (45 + 25 + 10)
50 600 points d'influence

*Semaine 5 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Politique VI
115 distinctions
600 points d'influence

*Semaine 6 :*
1 - Event - RvR
2- Course
35 distinctions (115 - 80)
30 600 points d'influence

*Total d'influence sur 6 semaines :* 183 000 points

Du coup, on a la course à la fin de la 6ème semaine et c'est moins optimisé au niveau des distinctions.
Mais pas de contrat.

----------


## Zepolak

Je comprends pas du tout ta proposition. C'est contre-productif de ne pas utiliser le labo.

----------


## purEcontact

Bah j'ai compris de ton message "le laboratoire, c'est bien, mais ça bug tout le temps".
Du coup, je fais sans le laboratoire. :x

Faut pas perdre de vu qu'on ne pourra pas lancer la course avant un minimum de 4 semaines.
Du coup, on a 4 semaines pour faire le politique VI.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah j'ai compris de ton message "le laboratoire, c'est bien, mais ça bug tout le temps".
> Du coup, je fais sans le laboratoire. :x


C'est pas facile de dire la même chose en des termes différents, donc j'attends de voir si quelqu'un d'autre qui lit ce que j'ai écrit peut le ré-écrire dans ces mots.

Sinon on en discutera sur un vocal.

J'ai bien conscience que le labo Asura, que ce soit voulu ou non, est actuellement un des points les plus complexes de GW2, notamment parce que peu de gens y touchent. 

Il faut l'utiliser car c'est rentable pour une grande guilde, mais y a plusieurs subtilités que j'ai essayé de décrire plus haut.

----------


## Kayato

Zepo, je pense que le plus efficace pour le labo azura c'est effectivement à l'oral. Je comprend à peu près ce que t'as écrit car on en a déjà parlé, mais ce n'est pas évident  ::P:

----------


## dragou

En gros, on a 2 slots disponible de base, avec le labo, on passe à 3.

On balance A (10j), B (7j), C (1j)  en même temps.
(a noter que dès que C est finit, on relance un autre C)

Cas de figure 1 : une fois C finit, on a toujours notre slot de libre car le labo a pris A (ou B ) comme supplémentaire => that's good.
cas de figure 2 : une fois B finit, on n'a plus notre slot de disponible car le labo a pris B => on doit attendre que C finisse pour repartir sur la base de 3 améliorations.
cas de figure 3 : Une fois C finit, on n'a plus notre slot car le labo a pris C =>on doit de nouveau attendre qu'une amélioration finisse. 

Donc pour pallier à ca, Tu dois prendre des améliorations ayant un temps de construction relativement proche afin de pouvoir relancer un labo s'il n'a pas pris la plus longue amélioration. 
Tu peux également prendre des améliorations rapides ce qui permet de ne pas perdre trop d'heures.

(je pense pas me gourer)

----------


## Guitou

Moi ce que j'ai compris c'est qu'il ne faut pas lancer de labo asura peu de temps avant la fin de la deadline d'une recherche.

----------


## olih

Le labo asura une fois qu'il est construit, il s'active de suite ou pas ?

----------


## Zepolak

> (je pense pas me gourer)


Alors pour valider cette théorie qui est ma foi alléchante, faudra que je regarde si on perd toujours le labo asura après 5 recherches non consécutives (mais de mémoire, je pense qu'on a réussi à le garder plus longtemps que ça). Mais je la trouve séduisante cette théorie, d'un point de vue de développeur. Ça pourrait être une bonne explication.




> Le labo asura une fois qu'il est construit, il s'active de suite ou pas ?


Non, on doit choisir de l'activer, c'est un consommable comme une bannière. Par contre, y a une limite à 1 labo stocké, comme les buffs. Donc on peut jamais en avoir plusieurs d'avance.

----------


## Charmide

Vu que je m'embêtais, j'ai rentré les statistiques de gain d'influences qui étaient encore logguées dans l'interface de guilde (les 100 dernières heures). C'est uniquement les "activités" (events, donjons, matchs PvP...) qui représentent la large majorité (90% environ) de nos gains d'influence; classées "par heure" Voilà ce qui ressort de cette analyse ultra poussée: 



(l'axe des temps est inversé, le plus récent est à gauche, on voit les pics du "prime" et la nuit, le plus gros creux, qui suit. Remarquez aussi que le W-E, les horaires sont différents: les gens jouent davantage en journée et moins le soir !)

Sur ces trois jours de données, on gagne en moyenne *217.1 influence/heure* !

Ça fait 5210.4 points d'influence par jour, ou 36473 points d'influence par semaine. Soit  0.060306 hertz. 
Sachez qu'à chaque fois que vous clignez des yeux, on gagne une moitié de point d'influence.

----------


## Maximelene

Intéressant  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Et on peut savoir la vitesse moyenne de nictation d'un joueur normal ?

----------


## Yshuya

Si on cligne plein de fois des yeux, on gagnera plus de point d'influence ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Si on cligne plein de fois des yeux, on gagnera plus de point d'influence ?


Oui c'est exactement ça. Je pense qu'il va falloir qu'on s'y mette tous.
Par contre, ça marche pas si vous clignez des yeux en ne représentant pas la guilde. Je crois.

----------


## Charmide

Toutàfait, c'est tout de même plus simple que de farmer des po  ::o: 




> Et on peut savoir la vitesse moyenne de nictation d'un joueur normal ?


Disons que la moyenne usuelle est entre une fois toutes les deux secondes et une fois toutes les dix secondes. J'ai pris une estimation haute vu que regarder un écran est assez éreintant pour l'humidité de l'oeil. Tu peux calculer cette estimation grâce aux données présentes  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

Concernant le planning, si je me fie au post de dulfy (très complet et détaillé) http://dulfy.net/2013/02/26/gw2-guild-missions-guide/ , il faut minimum 9 semaines pour pouvoir tout débloquer, du coup ce qu'a proposé pure n'est pas techniquement faisable.

----------


## olih

Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils utilisent l'atelier asura.

----------


## Wizi

Ce qui bloque c'est le nombre de point de distinction de guilde qu'on peut avoir par semaine et vu qu'il faut des points de distinctions pour débloquer certaines améliorations c'est là ou ça coince

----------


## purEcontact

Rappel du planning proposé initialement.




> *Planning :*
> 
> Je pars du principe que nous utilisons le labo asura en stock (A) et que la chasse est déjà débloquée.
> 
> *Semaine 1 :*
> 1 - Event - RvR 
> 2 - Economie V 
> A - Politique VI 
> 25 distinctions
> ...


Ce planning ne prends en compte ni le défi de guilde ni le jumping puzzle.
Pour les débloquer, il faut compter 7 semaines supplémentaires.

Soit : 
- Le défi en 3 semaines (3x50)
- Le jumping en 4 semaines (4x80)

Soit :
- Le jumping en 5 semaines (5x50)
- Le défi en 2 semaines (2x80)

En tout, il faudra un *minimum de 13 semaines* pour tout débloquer.
Et ce, en partant du principe qu'on ne boost pas et qu'on obtient le maximum de distinctions chaque semaines.




> *Semaine 6 :*
> - Events - RvR
> - Art de la guerre VI
> 50 distinctions
> 30 800 points d'influence
> 
> *Semaine 7 :*
> - Events - RvR
> - Art de la guerre VI
> ...

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous faites un planning avec un seul slot occupé par les trucs "au long cours", ce qui est une des propositions que j'ai faites, je me démerderais pour que tenter d'avoir tout le reste fonctionnant presque normalement grâce au labo Asura (boost PvE + la plupart des trucs RvR).

Sinon on doit faire 3 recherches d'à peu près la même durée longue en même temps. 

C'est ça qu'il faut retenir du labo Asura :* 3 recherches longues de même durée en même temps ou 1 recherche longue + 2 recherches courtes. On peut bien sûr alterner les deux.*

---------- Post added at 22h33 ---------- Previous post was at 22h10 ----------

Ah sinon j'ai lu l'idée de financer des events avec des po pour ne pas faire perdre d'influence mais permettre à ceux qui veulent en faire en avant-première d'en faire.
Et j'ai ensuite lu l'idée de mettre les pos dans la banque de guilde à la place et d'utiliser l'influence normale - po qui pourront servir à acheter l'influence en retour ou faire autre chose.

Je pense que ce sont d'excellentes idées, les deux.

----------


## purEcontact

Au niveau des files de construction, ça change rien de rajouter des labo asura.

Dulfy calcule en 9 semaines parce qu'ils ne prennent pas en compte le temps de construction des éléments.
Nous, on a 3 semaines de construction (Economie V, Economie VI et Randonnée) que l'on ne peut pas construire en parallèle.
Du coup, le minimum auquel on peut accéder sans boost, c'est 12 semaines (ce que je propose).

----------


## dragou

Moi je dis on s'en fout des bonus et du McM, on balance tout dans les up.

De façon le 3W ça sert a rien.
//

Je trouve ça très très long 12 semaines, c'est surement une volonté d'anet mais c'est un peu excessif.

On pourrait se priver des boosts pendant une semaine afin d'avancer plus vite non? (on aurait pu lancer 2 améliorations en même temps, mais vu le labo c'est très risqué et ça nous priverait de différents boost)

Petite piste qui risque de fort déplaire :
Pourquoi ne pas prendre contact avec une autre grosse guilde pour qu'on débloque A,B et C pendant que eux débloquent X,Y et Z.
Ça permettrait de toucher au contenu plus rapidement et également de resserrer les liens avec d'autres guildes importantes (même si notre communauté est déjà bien assez grande).

----------


## olih

> Moi je dis on s'en fout des bonus et du McM, on balance tout dans les up.
> 
> De façon le 3W ça sert a rien.
> //
> 
> Je trouve ça très très long 12 semaines, c'est surement une volonté d'anet mais c'est un peu excessif.
> 
> On pourrait se priver des boosts pendant une semaine afin d'avancer plus vite non? (on aurait pu lancer 2 améliorations en même temps, mais vu le labo c'est très risqué et ça nous priverait de différents boost)
> 
> ...


 En fait, c'est presque impossible.
Tu es quasi obligé de débloquer les mission dans un ordre prédéfini (cf les recompense de guilde pour débloquer tel ou tel truc + la limite de gain par type de mission et par semaine).

----------


## dragou

> En fait, c'est presque impossible.
> Tu es quasi obligé de débloquer les mission dans un ordre prédéfini (cf les recompense de guilde pour débloquer tel ou tel truc + la limite de gain par type de mission et par semaine).


C'est bien ce que je craignais, j'étais justement entrain de regarder à la chose.
Ca a l'air d'être possible une fois qu'on a déjà débloqué plus de la moitié donc pas top top.

----------


## belreinuem

Mais en meme temps on est si pressé que ca de tout débloqué?

Perso si il me faut 12 semaines pour tout débloqué ca me dérange pas, on débloquera des nouvelles activitée régulièrement de toute facon.
1 semaine complete pour tester un nouvel event me suffit amplement, ca fera de la nouveauté toute les semaines, moi ca me convient très bien.

----------


## Maximelene

Sauf que 12 semaines c'est pour 5 events, donc c'est plutôt un nouvel event toutes les deux semaines et demie, pas toutes les semaines.

Et oui, y'en a qui sont pressés (je m'inclue dedans). On aimerait bien y jouer à ce contenu, déjà qu'on va devoir attendre des semaines, si on pouvait éviter d'attendre le double parce qu'on n'a pas lancé ces découvertes, ça serait pas mal.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Mais en meme temps on est si pressé que ca de tout débloqué?


Pas mieux. Y a pas le feu au lac, hein. Ils vont pas enlever les missions de guilde à la prochaine mise à jour.

Alors je comprends que certains aient très envie de tester ce nouveau contenu, mais ça n'avancera à rien si ce n'est gâcher de l'influence.

----------


## Maximelene

Personne ne parle de gâcher de l'influence, on parle d'optimiser la vitesse de découverte. On est pas en train de proposer des accélérations hyper coûteuses...

----------


## Maderone

De toute façon, à quoi sert notre stock d'influence si ce n'est pour des moments comme celui-ci ?

----------


## dragou

> De toute façon, à quoi sert notre stock d'influence si ce n'est pour des moments comme celui-ci ?


C'est ce que je me dis aussi, on a + de 250k...

Je ne dis pas de balancer une amélio en instant car on aurait plus aucune réserve, mais tout de même...

----------


## olih

> C'est ce que je me dis aussi, on a + de 250k...
> 
> Je ne dis pas de balancer une amélio en instant car on aurait plus aucune réserve, mais tout de même...


L'ensemble des améliorations sans rush == ~350k si je comprends le planning de pure.
Donc voila, on n'est pas non plus super large hein.

----------


## purEcontact

Economie V vient d'être lancé, je pars du principe que mon planning est suivi, voici donc les dates de déblocage :

Randonnée débloquée le mercredi 25 mars.
Course débloquée le mercredi 1 avril.
Défi débloqué le 22 avril.
Jumping débloqué le 20 mai.

----------


## belreinuem

> Sauf que 12 semaines c'est pour 5 events, donc c'est plutôt un nouvel event toutes les deux semaines et demie, pas toutes les semaines.
> 
> Et oui, y'en a qui sont pressés (je m'inclue dedans). On aimerait bien y jouer à ce contenu, déjà qu'on va devoir attendre des semaines, si on pouvait éviter d'attendre le double parce qu'on n'a pas lancé ces découvertes, ça serait pas mal.


Nan, mais meme toute les 2 semaines ca va, ca laissera le temps a tout le monde de tester la nouveauté, car tout le monde ne joue pas tous les jours de la semaine.
Perso l'influence je vois pas trop pourquoi en garder pour l'instant, mais comme on sait jamais je préfère me mettre en mode Guy Roux et dire "faut pas gacher".

Je fais pas de 3w, n'empeche que si on en bouffe trop et qu'un jour les gens de la guilde qui en font n'en n'ont pas assez, je trouverais ca dommage.


Edit: je viens de voir le message au dessus, et c'est effectivement pas terrible en fait car les unlock sont tres diffus. On a rien pendant 1 mois ensuite ca se debloque vite et re-rien pendant 1 mois.

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, plutôt que débattre dans le vent, vous voulez pas proposer une solution concrète ?
Nan parce que dire "oh bah dis donc, ça prends beaucoup de temps", ça n'avance à rien.

Non, ce n'est pas du troll / second degrés.
Oui, c'est un coup de gueule.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben ... *patpat Pure*
On propose de filer des sous pour compenser l'influence perdue et d'organiser des soirées PvE donjons/events pour en générer encore plus.

----------


## Charmide

"on?"
C'est plutôt du planning des recherches dont on parle là, en fait. C'est pas le même sujet.
Pour l'instant y'a pas douze mille solutions et celle de pure est la seule implémentée. 
L'autre, seulement évoquée, c'est "on s'en fout de tout le reste et on recherche que ça".

----------


## purEcontact

Et je m'efforce de dire que, même avec de l'influence infinie, il faudra attendre 9 semaines pour tout avoir.
Les boost, c'est juste pas possible :

Boost d'économie V ? Ok, 220 000 points d'influences.
Il en reste donc 70 000, on a assez pour lancer économie VI mais pas la randonnée.

*Le boost n'est pas envisageable.*

Faites les calculs, vous verrez que ce n'est juste pas possible de faire autrement.
Si je me trompe -ça m'étonnerais mais pourquoi pas-, avancez moi un planning comme je l'ai fais avec la gestion de la distinction et de l'influence.

Je vais pas m'énerver tout rouge parce que ça rime à rien, mais j'ai passé du temps à faire ce planning et lire "ah bah c'est pas opti", sans argument derrière, ça me gonfle légèrement.

Edit : 
Et oui, on ne parle pas de boost pour la construction d'évènement mais pour les recherches / déblocages.

----------


## Lee Tchii

:tired: 
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a prévu de récolter des fonds pour booster un event que ça ne pourrait pas être envisagé pour les recherches/déblocages.
Mais si Pure affirme que c'est impossible, je lui fais confiance.
Et faut pas écouter les aigris.

----------


## Maximelene

> Nan, mais meme toute les 2 semaines ca va, ca laissera le temps a tout le monde de tester la nouveauté, car tout le monde ne joue pas tous les jours de la semaine.


J'vois pas le rapport. Si on le débloque fissa, ça n'empêchera pas plus les gens qui ne jouent pas tous les jours de le tester.

Acceptez un peu qu'on puisse être impatient de découvrir ce contenu qu'on attend depuis des semaines, plutôt que de jouer les vierges effarouchées à coup de "oh mais c'est pas pressé hein". J'suis désolé, mais moi si, je suis pressé.




> Perso l'influence je vois pas trop pourquoi en garder pour l'instant, mais comme on sait jamais je préfère me mettre en mode Guy Roux et dire "faut pas gacher".


Elle sera dépensée de toute façon l'influence. A partir de là, puisqu'on sait qu'on va la claquer, y'a aucune raison d'attendre : au contraire, plus on attend, plus on a de chances qu'un autre truc nécessitant de l'influence arrive, et que ça bloque l'un des deux.

Bref, hier, comme rien n'était lancé, j'ai ouvert le planning de Pure, et activé le premier truc de la liste (vu que personne ne semble contester ce planning autrement qu'avec des "on est pas pressés", j'estime qu'il est implicitement validé).




> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a prévu de récolter des fonds pour booster un event que ça ne pourrait pas être envisagé pour les recherches/déblocages.
> Mais si Pure affirme que c'est impossible, je lui fais confiance.


Pour simple exemple, l'accélération des Guild Bounty pour les rendre instantanées coûterait 600po en achat d'influence (300 000 influence pour l'instantané, sachant que 1000 influence coûte 2po). Donc c'est effectivement inenvisageable  :;):

----------


## dragou

Comme je le dis depuis le début (et d'autres également), on a 2 possibilités.

On prend 1 slot pour les améliorations
on prend les 3 slots pour les améliorations.

Zepo a également dit qu'on pourrait alterner ces possibilités.

----------


## purEcontact

Pour donner l'ampleur du coût boost, voici les chiffres :

*Economie V :*
Base :
20 000 points d'influence

Par boost :
Réduit de 2 jours
50 000 points d'influence

*Rang VI :*
Base
30 000 points d'inluence

Par boost :
Reduit de 3 jours
75 000 points d'influence

*Recherche de mission :*
Base
50 000 points d'influence

Pär boost :
Réduit de 2 jours
125 000 points d'influence

----------


## olih

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a prévu de récolter des fonds pour booster un event que ça ne pourrait pas être envisagé pour les recherches/déblocages.
> Mais si Pure affirme que c'est impossible, je lui fais confiance.
> Et faut pas écouter les aigris.


50k la recherche == 100po.
350k == 700po.
Pas de problème (et on parle de recherches non boostées, ça doit faire dans les 4900 po boostés)

:edit: Oups j'ai du me tromper dans mes comptes, j'ai pris un principe de 1.5*initial pour un coup de boost (1/4 du temps).  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Quand je dis "je fais confiance à Pure", ce n'est un troll Mille Poneys  ::o: 
Ça pourrait être pas mal d'alterner un slot/deux slots.
Un slot/trois slots c'est ... un peu radical.

----------


## Charmide

> Quand je dis "je fais confiance à Pure", ce n'est un troll Mille Poneys


Non mais du coup, fallait même pas parler de récolter de l'argent pour aller plus vite alors qu'on discutait de trucs qui coûteraient autant à accélérer.

----------


## dragou

> Quand je dis "je fais confiance à Pure", ce n'est un troll Mille Poneys 
> Ça pourrait être pas mal d'alterner un slot/deux slots.
> Un slot/trois slots c'est ... un peu radical.


C'est radical mais comme on a expliqué avant, on risque de se retrouver avec 2 slot et pas de 3ème via le labo asura (si tu veux je te réexplique en pm).

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Non mais du coup, fallait même pas parler de récolter de l'argent pour aller plus vite alors qu'on discutait de trucs qui coûteraient autant à accélérer.


Je compte trois messages inutiles plus le tien depuis que j'ai dis que je faisais confiance à Pure sur l'impossibilité de booster la chaîne quête de guilde.
C'est un nouveau sport ?
Surtout ne vous dites pas qu'on pourrait booster les autres recherches en cas d'occupation de deux files pour les quêtes de guilde histoire de compenser le désagrément  ::ninja::  restez sur vos trolls.
PS : Je veux bien dragou.

----------


## Maderone

Moi aussi je veux bien dragou, parce que j'ai pas compris cette histoire.

----------


## Charmide

> Je compte trois messages inutiles plus le tien depuis que j'ai dis que je faisais confiance à Pure sur l'impossibilité de booster la chaîne quête de guilde.
> C'est un nouveau sport ?
> Surtout ne vous dites pas qu'on pourrait booster les autres recherches en cas d'occupation de deux files pour les quêtes de guilde histoire de compenser le désagrément   restez sur vos trolls.


 :ouaiouai: 

Les gens essaient de t'expliquer quelque chose que t'aurais manqué et tu considères ça comme du troll? 

Booster le reste, ça peut être une bonne idée, mais fallait le dire clairement, t'aurais évité "ces messages qui servent à rien".
Là, dire "mais si, c'est envisageable" suivi de "mais on me dit que c'est impossible, d'accord", euh...

----------


## purEcontact

> Oups j'ai du me tromper dans mes comptes, j'ai pris un principe de 1.5*initial pour un coup de boost (1/4 du temps).


C'est 2,5 fois. 
Economie V coûte 20k, son boost coûte 50k.




> Quand je dis "je fais confiance à Pure", ce n'est un troll Mille Poneys 
> Ça pourrait être pas mal d'alterner un slot/deux slots.
> Un slot/trois slots c'est ... un peu radical.


J'ai bien compris que ce n'était pas un troll.

Le débat sur le slot a, là non plus, pas lieu d'être.
On pourrait débloquer toutes les améliorations en même temps, on aurait toujours la limitation des distinctions.

Edit :

Dans le planning, j'ai pris en compte :
- le temps des constructions
- l'ordre des constructions (V puis VI puis Mission)
- l'influence
- la distinction

Je suis parti du principe qu'on faisait passer la "nouveauté" devant les autres constructions (RvR / Buffs passif), donc débloquer le plus rapidement possible les events.

----------


## Lee Tchii

_*tend une corde et une chaise à Charmide*_




> Le débat sur le slot a, là non plus, pas lieu d'être.


Mais si on ne peut débattre ni du nombre de slot ou de la gestion de leur utilisation, ni des boosts (autres constructions), il reste des options de débat ?

----------


## Myron

Et on est obligé de booster autant que ça si on veut booster? Aucun compromis n'est possible? *Belge*

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais si on ne peut débattre ni du nombre de slot ou de la gestion de leur utilisation, ni des boosts (autres constructions), il reste des options de débat ?


Savoir si oui ou non, on est pressés de débloquer ça  ::ninja:: 




> Et on est obligé de booster autant que ça si on veut booster? Aucun compromis n'est possible? *Belge*


Pas de compromis : tu boostes par tranche de 25%, chaque tranche coûtant 2.5 fois le prix original (le coût pour une amélioration instantanée étant donc de 10 fois le prix normal)  :;):

----------


## dragou

> Et on est obligé de booster autant que ça si on veut booster? Aucun compromis n'est possible? *Belge*


Les joueurs 3w c'est les flamands, les joueurs pve c'est le wallons et le spvp c'est les germanophone.

Choisissez votre camp!!!


Pour pas faire du pur hs, lancer du boost sur des trucs aussi couteux, c'est jeter l'influence par la fenêtre.

----------


## Charmide

> _*tend une corde et une chaise à Charmide*_


*fait de la corde à sauter sur la chaise*

Merci pour la suggestion extérieure

----------


## Zepolak

Comme j'ai l'impression que dragou a compris mon explication (pourquoi 1 ou 3 slots mais pas 2), je veux bien qu'il l'explique avec ses mots. Ça servira toujours !

----------


## Yeuss

C'est propre et bien expliqué ce que propose purEcontact. Merci.

Et Charmide, Lee Tchii, faites-vous un calin.

----------


## Guitou

Ah ben je l'imaginais pas comme ça Lee Tchii.

----------


## Maderone

Je vais plus t'inviter en donjon si t'insinues des choses pas belle à son propos  ::o:  !
Et puis tu devais te barrer de la guilde !

----------


## Charmide

> Ah ben je l'imaginais pas comme ça Lee Tchii.


 :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

::O: 
Pourquoi je devrais me prendre un râteau de Charmide ?
T'as pas mieux comme gif !

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est propre et bien expliqué ce que propose purEcontact. Merci.
> 
> Et Charmide, Lee Tchii, faites-vous un calin.


Han, la révélation!!!

N'empêche que t'as un joli ... un joliiiii ... collier ... en banderolle ... ???
(dsl, j'ai pas trouvé mieux)

----------


## dragou

Le PM que j'ai envoyé a Lee Tchii contre une photo IRL d'elle (que j'attend toujours) :

Bon :

On peut balancer 2 amélios en même temps en temps normal.
Le labo permet de lancer une 3ème amélio en plus.

Malheureusement celui-ci ne permet pas de choisir l'amélioration supplémentaire et on risque donc de se retrouver avec une file bloquer a 2 amélios.

ex: 

On balance 1 amélio (catapulte), on construit le labo et lance ensuite une autre amélio(bonus récolte). On tourne donc avec potentiellement 3 amélios.

On lance en 3ème un des nouveau qui prend 1 semaine.

Les cas qui risquent d'arriver :

le labo a pris la catapulte comme supplément => on doit attendre que le bonus récolte soit fini car on est bloqué a 2 amélios.

Le bonus récolte est pris en supplément => tout dépend de ce qu'on a relancé mais on peut se retrouver un peu bloqué.

Le nouveau est pris => c'est nickel on fait tourner le reste à plein régime.

Donc ce qui est important, c'est que le labo prend une amélio de façon aléatoire.

compris ou j'accentue sur certains points?

----------


## Maderone

C'était bien la peine de me faire chier  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

> ex: 
> 
> On balance 1 amélio (catapulte), on construit le labo et lance ensuite une autre amélio(bonus récolte). On tourne donc avec potentiellement 3 amélios.


Franchement, je compte que 2 améliorations : la catapulte et le bonus récolte.

Alors, on va utiliser les bons termes pour expliquer à papy purecon (qui doit surement être un peu con) comment ça se passe.

Je pensais que ça se passait comme ça :

Step 1 : Je lance Economie VI
File A - Economie VI
File B - Vide

Step 2 : Je lance une catapulte
File A - Economie VI
File B - Catapulte

Step 3 : Je déclenche le laboratoire
File A - Economie VI
File B - Catapulte
File C - Vide ?

Step 4 : Je lance Politique VI
File A - Economie VI
File B - Catapulte
File C - Politique VI ?

Où est-ce que je me plante ?

----------


## Maderone

Le laboratoire est une recherche. C'est à dire qu'il faut un emplacement libre pour le rechercher. Zepo a pour habitude de l’accélérer directement d'ailleurs. C'est ça le problème. C'est que pour débloquer le laboratoire, il faut le rechercher. C'est à dire que si le laboratoire prend une recherche qui ne dure pas longtemps. On ne peut pas en lancer d'autres, vu que la file A et B seront toujours prises par les recherches plus longues.

J'espère que je suis clair... Sinon je vais essayer ta méthode Pure.

Step 1 : Je lance Economie VI
File A - Economie VI
File B - Vide

Step 2 : Je lance le laboratoire
File A - Economie VI
File B - Laboratoire.

Step 3 : J'accélère le laboratoire.
File A - Economie VI
File B - Vide ?
File C - Vide ?

Step 4 : Je lance Catapulte
File A - Economie VI
File B - Catapulte
File C - Vide ?

Step 5 : Je lance politique VI
File A - Economie VI
File B - Catapulte
File C - Politique VI

Imagine maintenant que le laboratoire a pris finalement la recherche de la catapulte. 
Disons que 5 h plus tard ça se termine. 
Tu te retrouves avec 

File A : Economie VI
File B: Politique VI

Et tu ne peux plus rechercher le laboratoire.

Bien sûr, tout ça se fonde sur le fait que d'avoir tout compris.

----------


## purEcontact

Cours particulier de Zepo et d'Olih sur mumble, j'ai compris !

----------


## Maderone

Tu peux me dire si j'ai compris d'ailleurs ?

----------


## purEcontact

Nouveau planning avec la compréhension du laboratoire asura :

*Planning :*



*Semaine 1 - Semaine en cours :*
1 - Event - RvR - Event à conserver pour la 2eme semaine
2 - Economie V
50 distinctions
20 000 points d'influence
4 recommandations (+2)

*Semaine 2 :*
1 - Art de la guerre VI
2 - Economie VI 
A - Politique VI 
75 distinctions
90 000 points d'influence
6 recommandations (+2)

*Semaine 3 :*
1 - Art de la guerre VI - Event - RvR
2 - Economie VI - *Randonnée*
A - Politique VI
70 distinctions (100 - 30)
50 000points d'influence
10 recommandations (+4)

*Semaine 4 :*
1 - Event - RvR - Event (rando)
2 - _fin_ *Randonnée* - *Course* (dès les 80 distinctions récupérées)
25 distinctions (70 + 25 + 10 - 80)
50 000 points d'influence
14 recommandations (+4)

*Semaine 5 :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - _fin_ *Course*
75 distinctions 
0 points d'influence
20 recommandations (+6)


*Semaine 6 :*
- Events - RvR
- Events - RvR
125 distinctions
0 points d'influence
26 recommandations (+6)

*Semaine 7 :*
- Events - RvR
- *Défi* (dès les 150 distinctions récupérées)
25 distinctions (175 - 150)
50 000 points d'influence
32 recommandations (+6)

*Semaine 8 :*
- Events - RvR
- _fin_ *Défi* - Architecture VI
105 distinctions
30 000 points d'influence
40 recommandations (+8)

*Semaine 9 :*
- Events - RvR
- Architecture VI
185 distinctions
0 points d'influence
48 recommandations (+8)

*Semaine 10 :*
- Events - RvR
- *Jumping puzzle* (dès les 250 récupérés)
15 distinctions (265 - 250)
50 000 points d'influence
58 recommandations (+8)

*Semaine 11 :*
- Events - RvR
- _fin_ *Jumping puzzle*
120 distinctions 
0 points d'influence
66 recommandations (+8)


Au niveau de la vitesse, ça change peu : on gagne 3 jours parce que je pars du principe qu'on est là H24, qu'on fait les events en instant et qu'on lance au moment où c'est dispo (ce qui ne sera pas forcément possible).

----------


## Zepolak

Oh putain, du coup, en lisant ta proposition de posts, il se trouve que ma conclusion est un peu moins simple que ce que j'ai écris  ::(: 

Car il faut que les 2 recherches longues qui se finissent en même temps soient plus rapides que la troisième. Sinon tu te retrouves dans le cas où tu n'as plus que 2 recherches pile. Donc ça fait une contrainte supplémentaire. 

En gros, idéalement, faudrait lancer les trois recherches VI (Art de la Guerre, Économie et Politique) pile en même temps. Ça serait optimum. Par contre, ça donnerait 10j à se serrer un peu la ceinture pour les canards.

----------


## Guitou

> Et puis tu devais te barrer de la guilde !


Oui pardon, mais faut que je trouve un moment pour organiser mon pot de départ.
C'est pas si simple.

----------


## Kiyo

J'admire ce travail de planification Purecontact !

Et hum, j'ai une question un peu bête : quand on aura fait ce qu'il faut pour débloquer les défis de guilde comme le puzzle ou les chasses, on y a accès à loisir après gratuitement ?

----------


## olih

> J'admire ce travail de planification Purecontact !
> 
> Et hum, j'ai une question un peu bête : quand on aura fait ce qu'il faut pour débloquer les défis de guilde comme le puzzle ou les chasses, on y a accès à loisir après gratuitement ?


 Normalement, pour 200 points d'affluence, on pourra construire un 'lanceur'pour l'activité choisie.
Donc quasiment oui, il suffira de construire le "lanceur" spécifique à l'activité.

Question, les "Bounty 1", "Bounty 2" etc, ils se comportent comme des bannières par exemple (tu peux en construire plusieurs et les stocker) ou comme des améliorations (1 seul en stock à la fois) ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Chaque lancement d'activité coûte de l'influence et du temps, mais c'est minime par rapport à leur obtention !
_*se la pète avec ses lettres de recommandations de guilde*_
Edit : grilled par Olih.
Et le palier 3 de la chasse de guilde rapporte environ 900 influence si j'ai bonne mémoire.

----------


## Maderone

Bah si tu fais référence à ce que j'ai dit hier, c'est surtout parce qu'on était un nombre énorme de participants. Je ne pense pas que ça rapportera autant pour Cpc.

----------


## Kiyo

Merci pour ces éclaircissements  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Question, les "Bounty 1", "Bounty 2" etc, ils se comportent comme des bannières par exemple (tu peux en construire plusieurs et les stocker) ou comme des améliorations (1 seul en stock à la fois) ?


On peut en stocker plusieurs. J'ai d'ailleurs mis 2 Bounty 1 en construction, vu qu'on ne sait pas exactement ce qu'on pourra faire ce soir, dans l'idéal il faudrait qu'à 21h il n'y ait qu'un truc en file :/

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ce serait un peu honteux qu'une guilde comme ça gagne plus de plus points d'influence que nous !
Je vais finir par regretter de leur avoir sauver la mise  ::o:  ou pas. C'était trop drôle le karka qui parle !

----------


## Maderone

Par contre si je comprends bien, on dit adieu à tout ce qui concerne les bonus de 10% de telle ou telle chose ?

----------


## Zepolak

> On peut en stocker plusieurs. J'ai d'ailleurs mis 2 Bounty 1 en construction, vu qu'on ne sait pas exactement ce qu'on pourra faire ce soir, dans l'idéal il faudrait qu'à 21h il n'y ait qu'un truc en file :/


Les trucs qui coûtent 500 à être boosté valent le coût d'être boosté. C'est dommage de les laisser tourner alors qu'on peut avoir des trucs plus chers.

Pourquoi est-ce qu'à 21h tu veux qu'il n'y ait qu'un truc en file ?

Dernière chose : est-ce que quelqu'un est contre le fait de lancer 3 recherches de niveau VI une fois que Economie V sera terminé ? (Ça voudra dire : vivre sur les boosts créés auparavant pendant 10j. Pas de possibilité d'en faire d'autre pendant ce temps).

----------


## purEcontact

Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre c'est que :

1- Pendant 1 semaine et 3 jours, toutes les files seront bloquées, *on ne pourra rien construire.*
2- Il faut prévoir le "1" : construire assez de bounty pour récupérer 25 distinctions (sinon, ça décale d'une semaine tout le planning).
3- Pendant 5 semaines, une file sera tout le temps bloquées,*on est donc obligé de supprimer certains bonus passif et actif.*

----------


## Zepolak

> 3- Pendant 5 semaines, une file sera tout le temps bloquées,*on est donc obligé de supprimer certains bonus passif et actif.*


J'aurais dit qu'on n'aurait pas nécessairement été obligé, mais c'est une grosse semaine qui est arrivé en RvR aussi, pour changer, donc ouais, y a tout qui arrive en même temps et va falloir rogner. Par contre, il reste 120 heures pour la complétion de Économie V, donc on va je pense remettre les boosts classiques en file, dès ce soir, une fois que les emplettes de la soirée auront été effectuées  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi est-ce qu'à 21h tu veux qu'il n'y ait qu'un truc en file ?


Parce qu'on ne sait pas à l'avance quel type de Bounty on pourra faire (dépendra de nos effectifs et de notre réussite), et que si la file est encombrée, je n'aurais aucun moyen de produire les Bounty nécessaires, et donc la soirée sera annulée  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Okay. Bah, alternativement, on pouvait en construire plusieurs différente d'avance. C'est des trucs à 200, ce sera toujours des trucs qu'on accélérera parce que ça coûte moins cher qu'un paquet de trucs (notamment les boost récoltes/karma/MF & Cata/golems) donc en avoir un petit peu voir un certain nombre d'avance n'est pas pour me choquer.

Pareil. Vu que y a de l'influence en stock, n'hésite pas à mettre les thunes que vous avez amassé pour payer l'event dans le coffre de guilde. Soit on est un jour short en influence et on les utilisera à ce moment-là, soit c'est dommage (vu qu'on peut toujours les transformer quand on veut alors qu'on peut pas transformer l'influence en or) car elles auraient pu servir à autre chose pour la guilde.

----------


## Maximelene

> Okay. Bah, alternativement, on pouvait en construire plusieurs différente d'avance. C'est des trucs à 200, ce sera toujours des trucs qu'on accélérera parce que ça coûte moins cher qu'un paquet de trucs (notamment les boost récoltes/karma/MF & Cata/golems) donc en avoir un petit peu voir un certain nombre d'avance n'est pas pour me choquer.


J'ai déjà construit un 2 et 3 par sécurité, au cas où la file serait bloquée. Et y'a eu un niveau 1 terminé, et un qui se finit là.

Pour l'argent, je pense faire ça oui, plutôt que d'acheter l'influence. Tant que personne les pique pour rien quoi (ou pire, pour du WvW  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Sin D

> Nouveau planning avec la compréhension du laboratoire asura :
> 
> *Planning :*
> 
> *Semaine 2 :*
> 1 - Art de la guerre VI
> 2 - Economie VI 
> A - Politique VI 
> 75 distinctions
> ...


Il n'a pas besoin de lancer Art de la guerre VI en semaine 2, car il ne permettra pas de débloquer les nouvelles améliorations VI car il faut 150 distinctions.

Vu que le reset a eu lieu ce matin a 1h

Les randonnées de guilde seront donc disponible dès que ces améliorations sont finies:
Economie V
Economie VI
Randonnée

Puis il y aura assez de distinctions dans 3 semaines pour débloquer les courses de guilde qui demande:
Politique VI

----------


## purEcontact

::rolleyes::

----------


## Sin D

Plus qu'a cliquer sur la petite flèche verte

----------


## purEcontact

Pour faire simple, c'est pour palier au problème du laboratoire asura qui fonctionne quand ça lui fait plaisir.

----------


## Zepolak

Economie V se termine ce soir.

On lance 3 upgrades de niveau VI ? 

Dans ce cas, on stocke quoi, un truc genre ça :

catas & golems à 5.
Un karma boost + bannière pour samedi
Une occurence du buff de de récolte + magic find
Des primes, mais combien ? 4 de chaque ? Ou plutôt 5 T1, X T2 et 2T3 ?

----------


## dragou

> Economie V se termine ce soir.
> 
> On lance 3 upgrades de niveau VI ? 
> 
> Dans ce cas, on stocke quoi, un truc genre ça :
> 
> catas & golems à 5.
> Un karma boost + bannière pour samedi
> Une occurence du buff de de récolte + magic find
> Des primes, mais combien ? 4 de chaque ? Ou plutôt 5 T1, X T2 et 2T3 ?



Je vais pas donner mon avis sur les différentes améliorations, c'est pas moi qui décide, mais concernant les primes, je trouve ça spécial Oo

Garder 5t1 je trouve ça beaucoup, 4 devraient suffir amplement (je dirai même 3 mais bon....). Concernant les t2, je pense qu'on a pas besoin d'en garder.
Par contre sur les T3, je privilégierai bien 3 au lieu de 2, un fail peut si vite survenir, autant être prudent ^^.

----------


## purEcontact

Il faut mini 2 T3 à disponibilité (3 serait mieux, ça assure au cas d'un fail).
De mon coté, j'ai besoin de 2 T1 à disposition pour faire la chasse surprise.

----------


## Charmide

En gros, les T1 sont utiles "pour le fun" et les T3 pour faire le plein de distinctions de guilde, 1x par semaine. 
Je pense qu'on peut oublier les T2 donc. 




> Je vais pas donner mon avis sur les différentes améliorations, c'est pas moi qui décide, mais concernant les primes, je trouve ça spécial Oo
> 
> Garder 5t1 je trouve ça beaucoup, 4 devraient suffir amplement (je dirai même 3 mais bon....). Concernant les t2, je pense qu'on a pas besoin d'en garder.
> Par contre sur les T3, je privilégierai bien 3 au lieu de 2, un fail peut si vite survenir, autant être prudent ^^.


Zepo en sait rien hein, il fait que proposer, c'est pour ça qu'il demande l'avis de _tout le monde_.
Y'avait peut-être pas assez de points d'interrogation dans son message  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Il faut mini 2 T3 à disponibilité (3 serait mieux, ça assure au cas d'un fail).
> De mon coté, j'ai besoin de 2 T1 à disposition pour faire la chasse surprise.


Je dirais plutôt 5T3 et 2T1.

On doit pouvoir se passer des bonus de récolte et Magic Find pour le moment, ça fera ça de moins à produire.
Je dirais la même chose pour le boost karma, mais ça va encore râler ^^

----------


## purEcontact

5T3 ?
C'est pour la semaine et demi de construction, on en a pas besoin d'autant.
Sauf si vous avez prévu de faire des T3 autre que le dimanche soir.

----------


## Zepolak

D'un autre côté, c'est pas perdu de toute façon, et dans tous les cas, c'est à acheter en instantané. Si y a en effet un risque de non-réussite de l'event, ouais, je comprends l'intérêt d'en avoir plusieurs d'avance.

Y a pas d'intérêt à avoir du T2 ?

Pour le boost karma, il est déjà dispo, manque que la bannière, je pense que ce serait dommage de pas la mettre. Par contre, on peut pas en avoir 2 d'avances (des buffs karmas) donc c'est forcément soit ce samedi, soit samedi prochain mais pas les deux.

Ne pas booster les MagicFind/Récoltes ce soir, ça veut dire qu'on ne fait que finir les 2 actuels, mais ça économise 10000. En même temps, je pense que je vais faires les catas et les golems en accélérés aussi parce que la semaine de RvR est ultra tendue (et ce sera pire la semaine prochaine). Donc je me rappelle plus combien on en a, mais revenir à 5 de chacun coutera aussi assez bonbon.

----------


## Sin D

loto 5T1 3T3

----------


## Ptit gras

4 T1 et 4 T3 ça devrait largement passer pour 10 jours bloqués  ::o: 
On ne peut faire l'event qu'une fois par semaine sauf que ça va bloquer ce dimanche et le dimanche suivant. Si on se met le double du nécessaire au cas ou on foire on est bien, je vois même pas pourquoi on foirerait vu comment on procède  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Les T1, c'est plus pour le fun que par intérêt, si ça foire, c'est pas méchant.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai rajouté les dates pour une meilleure lecture du planning.
Le déblocage des évènements se fera :
*Randonnée : 24 mars
Course : 31 mars
Défi : 21 avril
Jumping puzzle : 12 mai*

*Planning :*

*Semaine 1 - 4 au 10 mars :*
1 - Event - RvR - Event à conserver pour la 2eme semaine - Art de la guerre VI
2 - Economie V - Economie VI
3 - Politique VI
50 distinctions

*Semaine 2 - 11 au 17 mars :*
1 - Art de la guerre VI
2 - Economie VI 
A - Politique VI 
75 distinctions

*Semaine 3 - 18 au 24 mars :*
1 - Event - RvR
2- *Randonnée*
70 distinctions (100 - 30)

*Semaine 4 - 25 au 31 mars :*
1 - Event - RvR - Event (rando)
2 - *Course*
25 distinctions (70 + 25 + 10 - 80)

*Semaine 5 - 1 au 7 avril :*
1 - Event - RvR 
2 - Architecture VI
75 distinctions

*Semaine 6 - 8 au 14 avril :*
1 - Events - RvR
2- Architecture VI
125 distinctions

*Semaine 7 - 15 au 21 avril :*
- Events - RvR
- *Défi* (dès les 150 distinctions récupérées)
25 distinctions (175 - 150)

*Semaine 8 - 22 au 28 avril :*
- Events - RvR
- Events - RvR
105 distinctions

*Semaine 9 - 29 avril au 5 mai :*
- Events - RvR
- Events - RvR
185 distinctions

*Semaine 10 - 6 au 12 mai :*
- Events - RvR
- *Jumping puzzle* (dès les 250 récupérés)
15 distinctions (265 - 250)

----------


## Zepolak

On peut laisser tourner Architecture VI semaine 5 et 6 non ? (Plutôt que 8 et 9) Ça change rien au final mais je me dis que le plus tôt est toujours le mieux...

----------


## purEcontact

Pour info, c'est possible de faire passer la course avant la randonnée.
Ça ne change rien sur le durée totale.

----------


## dragou

ON VEUT LES COURSES DE POULET!!! ON VEUT LES COURSES DE POULET!!!!

ALLEZ TOUS AVEC MOI ^^

Plus sérieusement, l'un apporte des points et l'autre non, n'est-ce pas? Si c'est le cas on sait qui privilégier.

----------


## Myron

J'imagine que le potentiel de rigolade est plus élevé sur la course par contre.

----------


## Yeuss

Quelque soit l'event, le potentiel rigolade est toujours élevé entre canards  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour info, c'est possible de faire passer la course avant la randonnée.


Non.




> Requires Guild Trek.

----------


## purEcontact

En effet, j'avais pas vu le cadenas jaune.
C'est la faute de ptit gras qui m'a soufflé l'idée.
:mecquiassumepas:

----------


## Wizi

Maintenant que la nouvelle structure Raid est créée avec une guilde secondaire, comment ça va se passer niveau gestion de l'influence ?
Est-ce qu'ils piocheront dans l'influence CPC, pour être utilisé lors des Raids (et donc de l'influence jamais compensée par le nombre d'events fait lors des raids) ?
Pourra-t-on envisager de mettre certains nouveaux buffs de manière régulière (tout les 2-3 jours voir tout les jours) ?

----------


## Charmide

Ça n'est pas vraiment les events faits en W3 qui font qu'un joueur rapporte de l'influence à la guilde. Ça ne changera pas grand chose au niveau gains.

----------


## Maximelene

Elle vient d'où l'influence au final ?

Parce qu'il y a quelques mois, elle ne venait pas du PvE, et maintenant, elle ne vient pas du RvR.

C'est une vraie question.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Punaise, je pars d'un topic drama et je retombe sur un topic drama.
Mais ... oui clairement, c'est une bonne question.
Et encore une fois, on s'en fiche (je crois) que l'influence générée par le PvE et le RvR soit dépensée même à 95% par le RvR, tant que les buffs PvE et les events sont respectés.

----------


## silence

Pour l'instant la structure n'existe pas du point de vue influence et l'on devra, au moins à court terme, continuer à utiliser les guildes d'origine et donc Cpc qui est la plus aisée sur ce plan. Il nous faut d'abord mener quelques recherches obligatoires, de structure et évaluer ce que le raid pourra produire avec ses deux soirées de prime. Il nous sera cependant possible d'avoir une idée relativement précise des entrées lorsque nous aurons pu pratiquer quelques soirées de raid à effectif stable. D'ici là impossible de savoir si à long terme nous pourrons nous affranchir de nos guildes. Personnellement je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas, d'autant que nous aurons toujours besoin de nos tag respectifs et de quelques recherches spécifiques pour gérer plusieurs structures avec les buffs nécessaires. Un raid à 25 consommera surement plus que les petits groupes encore présents il y a peu.

----------


## Zepolak

> Elle vient d'où l'influence au final ?
> 
> Parce qu'il y a quelques mois, elle ne venait pas du PvE, et maintenant, elle ne vient pas du RvR.
> 
> C'est une vraie question.


Si on regarde les éléments de réponse qu'on a trouvé dans ce topic, et on a est loin d'avoir une image complète, ce qui rapporte vraiment et de loin le plus c'est les donjons faits avec un groupe guilde complet.

Il faudrait faire des gros tests pour savoir combien rapporte un event PvE, combien rapporte un event RvR, avec un ou plusieurs membres de la guilde dedans. Compliqué.

Perso, j'en sais rien, hormis la première phrase.

Il est même possible qu'on ait en fait une démultiplication d'influence grâce au raid en fait, parce qu'il y a de la génération d'influence pour chaque guilde tagguée, avec effet de palier (10 pour une personne si moins de 10 personne, mais 1 si plus de 200 personnes). Possible que ça existe pour les events aussi (que le même effort génère x dans CPC mais 5 fois plus dans la guilde de raid parce qu'elle est plus petite).

----------

